# Night light cathode



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am about to order a cold cathode kit to make my night lights but I have a big question to ask.

For anyone that has made them before what size CCFL did you use? I am thinking that since this one is going on my 30g I wanna at least get the 15 inch cathode and position it in the center. Does anyone think that may not light the entire length of the aquarium and just more of the middle? If that is the case 2 12"s would be best right?

I just did my DIY light fixture with screw in power compacts but my camera is busted. It was dropped in the sand on vacation over the weekend :x and now it don't do anything so when I get the cathodes on it might take a bit for pics to come up for everyone.

Thanks!


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I used 2 - 12" for my 55g. I have them spaced in from the sides about the same distance as they are from each other. They create a nice look and light the entire tank. Obviously there are areas of shadow and areas that are brighter, but overall it creates a natural look. Well as natural as blue aquarium lighting can get. lol. If you get a variable output dc adapter, you can change the brightness by adjusting the voltage.

I think I would go with the 2 - 12's. that way you can move them around to create the look you are after and if you decide it is too much light, you could use a single 12. There's just more options with 2.

HTH


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah I think I am going to end up with 2. I have a extra inverter so if I decide I only want one I can use it in something else and the kits are cheap enough to waste the few dollars on getting it in full and having another inverter around.

I also have a universal adapter laying around with multiple settings already to go. I have a male and female connector and the one is on the adapter so this cant take much effort at all. I just wish my camera worked!


----------



## Mandalawi (Apr 24, 2005)

I know you said your camera is broken Werner but, Stickzula, Think you could throw up a few pics so i can see how they look.?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Another idea would be to use blue LED christmas lights (I know its not the season) They are already water proof (if you get the outdoor ones) and have a similar effect without any fancy inverters or adapters, and you could have so many colors


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll try to get some pics over the weekend, but my camera is crappy so the pics probably wont do it justice.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

The x-mas lights or LEDs are not a good idea IMO. I have done other projects outside of the fish hobby and they are to much like individual spotlights. I would like to get a even look.

But thanks man.

It sucks that my camera is busted cause I am really stoked about how easy it was to toss the lights in. I actually just took a dual incandescent socket out of a old aquarium light, layered the inside of my canopy lid with a polished piece of sheet metal and drilled a hole for the socket to mount. The socket mounts by the on off button like it would on the fixture it cam out of but instead of it being on the back of the fixture it is coming down from the top of the canopy.

I didn't need anything extra at all except the metal and that was laying around :dancing: .


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I have had the blue LED christmas lights idea in mind for a bit now and had them lying around for a few weeks. Due to this post, I was just inspired to go and try it real quick. I took off the light hood and placed the LED strip in its place, folding it four time to fit. It produced a really even effect but it was dissapointingly dim.

Mind sharing where you ordered the cold cathode kit from?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am sure that if they were brighter you would end up with the spotting look. I know for a fact LED's do it. I used LED's in video game console mods and I couldnt stand it. I had LED's in my 20L Nano Reef and it was that same spot light effect. It blends a bit better lower in the aquarium from what I remember But I would like at least most of the aquarium illuminated.

This is where I plan on oredering from:http://www.xoxide.com/coldcathodes.html

I have been thinking about the white cathodes also. I wonder how they would look for daylight.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

White cathodes seem like a really interesting idea, I am really curious about that now. Thanks for providing the link, I may have to consider ignoring my paranoia about online orders.

The LEDs definately would have been spotty if they were brighter, its a shame they don't work better.

Since you mentioned havign a reef tank and using the cathodes for the daytime, I was wondering about the color temperature.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I can vouch for that site I posted a link for.

I have ordered parts for my PC and other lights for my gaming consoles like my XBOX. I had everything on time and as explained.

As far as the white cathodes and kelvins go that is one other thing have been thinkng about. What kelvin are they? I really dont recall seeing anything on it but Im sure I can find something. I never got the white ones I always got colored ones for my consoles but from the pics they look very, very clean and crisp.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I got the pics over the weekend, but I lost the dumb cable to the camera so I can't transfer them. I will continue the search and hopefully get the pics posted this week.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

I like the cold cathode lights as well. I have them on my 55 and I like the way they look. It's in my bedroom, and gives a nice blue glow for a few hours at night. Good to fall asleep to.

I bought my lights on ebay, and hooked them up to a adjustable adapter. I'm currently running it at 9V 1A, and like the amount of light produced. I mounted them in my shop light in my DIY canopy with zip ties, and it was easy and cheap. Gotta love DIY.

I originally had them in my 90 as well, but didn't have them well secured, and they dropped in the water. Water + cold cathode = 

The first picture is of the cathode light in the 90 before gravity won the battle.

The second pic is mounted in my 55 gallon canopy.



















hope that helps.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice! Mine have been shipped this morning and I am still debating on going with the white.

If I do this I am going the typical route with running the moonlights in the early morning then having my daylight turn on and the moon lights will continue to run. Then my daylights will shut down at night and my moonlights will run for a few more hours.

One thing I don't understand is why would people not just us actinic as night lighting.

I have always wondered this but never got to asking. Is it cause they are typically to bright and high in watts? I have one that I am thinking on splicing into another universal adapter that I can set the power on to see what I get.


----------



## Mandalawi (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the pics!! Now for one more request. Does anyone have a picture of the adapter that your using to hook these up to? Even though i didn't start this thread I have 2 of the cold cathode lights that i'm currently not using in my comp right now. So i'm very interested in what you've done.


----------



## Mandalawi (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the pics!! Now for one more request. Does anyone have a picture of the adapter that your using to hook these up to? Even though i didn't start this thread I have 2 of the cold cathode lights that i'm currently not using in my comp right now. So i'm very interested in what you've done.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Not a personal pic since my wife dropped the camera in the sand at the beach the other day and its not the same brand but hopefully it gives you a idea.....










Just make sure it is universal so you can choose the settings on it. As you can see this one has a switch that allows that to be done easily as should most universal ones. This way you are not going through adapter after adapter till you find the right amount of power you want for the correct effect.

While you are at it try to find a male and female connector to splice on so it can be easily disconnected for one and it will eliminate the need to splice a solder the wires together and adding one of those shrink wraps to each wire to cover the exposed solder and wire. Makes it way easier that way!


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Finally found the cable....here are the pics


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.radioshack.com/sm-3-12v-regu ... 52560.html

That's the adapter I used. In the future I'll probably just use a 9V 1A adapter because that works best for me. Your taste might be different.


----------



## Mandalawi (Apr 24, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks. I appreciate the diligence and the pics. Thank you also for the pics of the adapter.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

*Stickzula* your avatar cracks me up! Looks like he's trying to impersonate either elvis or a cow. I'd love to see a full size version.

But on topic, I'm loving all your moon lighting ideas. I have the kind bought from the store and it has LED's but doesn't spotlight. Wonder why.... I was thinking if there might be some sort of film like wax paper or similar that would diffuse the spotlight and spread it.

It would be nice for my other tanks that don't have one yet. :thumb:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

They do have a plastic sheet that helps diffuse the light. I have used it before with white LED's and a blue sheet in something else once.

I forget what its called but I even seen tissue paper. Why didn't I think of that.

Oh well, I think the CCFL's are going to be a bigger hit!


----------



## Mandalawi (Apr 24, 2005)

Just an update. Thank you again for the information. I have pulled the Cold cathode's out of my comp. and have now fitted them into the hood. I got a similar adapter with a selector switch and have played around with the voltage to see which i like better. I have the 1a adapter on there and either 7v or 9v is what i'll most likely leave it at. Oh, also have it hooked up to a timer so yeah it came out very sweet!!. 
I tried taking some pics this morn. but they didn't come out so well so i'll try again tonight when there isn't so much light bleeding in to contend with. 
Thanks again for all the help!!! :thumb:


----------



## sweede (Oct 26, 2004)

I used some CCFL tubes before, but what i did was i encapsulated them in vinyl tubing and sealed the wires and the tube with silcone..

not something you really need to do, i found out 

One of the cheapest places *** found for new CCFL products
http://www.xoxide.com/coldcathodes.html

http://www.xoxide.com/logisys-15in-ccfl-blue.html 15" tubes on sale for 7$ w/inverter

I think im going to make 3 small, seperate modules that i can attach to my existing el-cheapo lighting thats on my 125g tank atm.

maybe something small enough that also includes both a plug-in recepticale so you can daisy chain each individual PSU units...

i wonder if i could sell them


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats the link I posted :thumb:

I'm not positive but I could have swore I have seen triple inverters before to hook 3 of them up like the duals but again I am not positive.

I cant wait till I get mine. They should be here any day now.

I have a good hook up on some items and I just got my hands on some more Zoo Med 10.0 PC's for reptiles. I put them in my dual retrofit incandescent fixture and wow do they look nice!!!

I cant wait to see what my CCFL's are going to look like with these bulbs on at the same time.


----------



## MkvUltra (Aug 4, 2008)

sweede said:


> I used some CCFL tubes before, but what i did was i encapsulated them in vinyl tubing and sealed the wires and the tube with silcone..
> 
> not something you really need to do, i found out
> 
> ...


How do I use that cathode and hook it up to a regular wall outlet? thanks


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine just showed up today. I am still looking for a camera. I have almost thought about using a disposable and putting it straight to disk but I think the quality since it would be a low light shot will suck!!

Honestly I'm not that impressed. Don't be surprised if I place it up for sale or trade.



> How do I use that cathode and hook it up to a regular wall outlet? thanks


Have you been following this thread?!

It gets spliced onto a universal power adapter like the ones pictured!


----------



## MkvUltra (Aug 4, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> Have you been following this thread?!
> 
> It gets spliced onto a universal power adapter like the ones pictured!


sorry didn't read the whole thread now I see.... so if I order the 15 in cathode and then which wires do I splice into from the sound module? or do I not need a sound module?


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

MkvUltra said:


> JWerner2 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been following this thread?!
> ...


Check out this article. It should have the info you need. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_moonlight.php


----------



## MkvUltra (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks man, anyone know a good retailer for cold cathodes like radio shack or something? I don't want to wait for shipping


----------



## sweede (Oct 26, 2004)

MkvUltra said:


> Thanks man, anyone know a good retailer for cold cathodes like radio shack or something? I don't want to wait for shipping


www.radioshack.com ?

but for 7.00 for a tube, good luck finding that in a store.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

They are the cheapest. I used them to get other CCFL's for other stuff. :thumb:


----------



## MkvUltra (Aug 4, 2008)

sweede said:


> MkvUltra said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man, anyone know a good retailer for cold cathodes like radio shack or something? I don't want to wait for shipping
> ...


yea they have some for $10 which is probably better than the $7 one after shipping... who knows about quality though


----------



## Mandalawi (Apr 24, 2005)

Sorry guys and gals. I completely forgot that i was going to post a pic of the finished moonlights. The regular lighted version can be found in my sig. I had to play with the shutter speed to try and get you the best representation of what it really looks like. I believe this was at the 9 volt 1amp setting.

*Thank you again all that helped.*


----------

